# Table Salt



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

My tanks got some high nitrites... Im guessing its due to all the filterswapping ive been doing with my renas breaking. ive kept all the media in tank water when swapping but, who knows why anyway. the question im asking is can i dose my tank with some table salt if im out of aquarium salt?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep, that will be just fine.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

i put 5 leveled teaspoons into a 75 g tank. hopefully thats enough to detoxify the nitrites?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

That's plenty.

DonH has a saved topic in the disease and parasite forum on salt too. Its a good read.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Criley said:


> My tanks got some high nitrites... Im guessing its due to all the filterswapping ive been doing with my renas breaking. ive kept all the media in tank water when swapping but, who knows why anyway. the question im asking is can i dose my tank with some table salt if im out of aquarium salt?


 I wouldnt suggest table salt as its probably iodized which isnt good. You can use kocher or pickling salt though. i know some peopel have even picked up large bags of NaCl from hardware stores i think as long as its 100% pure

Main things to look for in a salt is :

-Its not iodized
-there are no anti caking agents
-its pure salt

Personally ive never used pickling salt, but i have used kocher salt and its good and farily cheap too.


----------

